# T.V picture warped



## HappyReject (Mar 2, 2009)

i just got a used t.v and the picture is of. the picture is elongated at the top and short on the bottom (so everyone has short legs and long heads) their also seems to be a black bar on the bottom. their are four lights on the bottom one power, one says SAP and is red another says STR and is green and the last says SUR and is red. also it seems no the remote (or any other remote) will work. personally i believe the fact that these problems are related (in some weird cosmic way). it's a Toshiba, model number is cf32668, the chassis number is 9170 and it was made in 1991 (at least that what it says on the back). the possibility of it just being old being the problem hasn't eluded me. but i hope that the fact that the problem hadn't had started out worse but was slightly remedied and that the people i got it from hadn't mentioned any issues with it (they gave it to use for free so i don't think they were trying to rip me off).
i greatly appreciate any help.


----------

